
Dplug for Developing VST Plugins on Linux - p0nce
http://www.modernmetalproduction.com/dplug-developing-vst-plugins-for-linux/
======
hashmal
I don't use D (I make my audio stuff using Rust) but it's always good to see
new audio libraries/tools.

Slightly off-topic, I'd love to see an open project for audio plugin specs.
VST and AU are managed by private companies and have a history of extremely
poor documentation. For anyone who tried to code audio stuff at least once,
it's a real pain. Audio is already hard in itself.

(Don't even get me started on the bugs around AUv3…)

~~~
p0nce
I'm curious about what do you use for audio with Rust?

~~~
hashmal
I'm afraid my answer is disappointing: just Rust, with the necessary
boilerplate to wrap the code in AU or to the audio interface...

------
squarefoot
After testing the native Reaper build for Linux it really looks like something
big is happening over here, but if I recall correctly, in the past Steinberg
(the company behind the VST standard) has been extremely hostile to any Open
Source implementation of their libraries etc. I admit having been under a rock
for some time in this field, so could anyone summarize what changed and if
there are any caveats/traps for developers willing to write native VST plugins
for Linux?

~~~
p0nce
You still need to agree to the VST SDK terms to use this.

Note that there exist other bindings for VST in Rust, Java, .NET, Delphi...
you _have_ to translate part of the SDK to be able to use it from another
language that C++.

In essence this is not different than jVSTwRapper or VST.NET, both of which
still exist.

~~~
Ace17
IIRC the VST SDK terms forbid the redistribution of the SDK itself ; which is
partly what makes it GPL-incompatible. Whether this restriction applies on
translated versions is legally grey.

~~~
jcelerier
Actually last year Steinberg dual-licensed the VST SDK under GPLv3 :
[https://sdk.steinberg.net/viewtopic.php?t=282](https://sdk.steinberg.net/viewtopic.php?t=282)

~~~
Ace17
Yeah, but as dspig mentioned above, this only applies to v3 of VST, which is
almost nobody uses. We're all using v2.3/v2.4.

~~~
p0nce
We are currently working on a resolution to this issue. Thanks for bringing
this out.

~~~
jcelerier
what is your opinion on Vestige's reverse-engineered aeffectx.h ?
([https://github.com/falkTX/dssi-
vst/blob/master/vestige/aeffe...](https://github.com/falkTX/dssi-
vst/blob/master/vestige/aeffectx.h))

~~~
p0nce
Can't be used because it's GPL and most plugin makers sell closed-source
plugins. We actually have quite a lot of R&D in some algorithms.

~~~
jcelerier
Sure but for someone writing a GPL host or plug-in there's no problem to use
it, right?

~~~
p0nce
The VST SDK is dual-licensed with GPL so the black room implementation is now
moot.

------
FigBug
Just a note that JUCE is now free for indie developers if your yearly revenue
is less than $50K per year. It just adds a JUCE logo for a few seconds the
first time your plugin window opens.

If you don't like that, GPL is still an option.

~~~
SyneRyder
Also, it looks like JUCE is available for a one-off fee, if you don't like the
monthly subscription. $700 once on an annual revenue of $200K seems
reasonable, especially since there's the free-with-splashscreen tier to help
you earn that first $700.

[https://www.juce.com/get-juce](https://www.juce.com/get-juce)

------
tux1968
If anyone else is scratching their heads wondering what VST refers to:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology)

